# Connecting two tvs to one reciever



## millsjq (Sep 15, 2006)

I have searched the archives without success. I want to add a kitchen tv to my living room receiver. I will not be using them at the same time and plan on using a RF remote to change the receiver. I can not determine how to connect the kitchen tv, it is a 35 foot run so HDMI or component cable would not work for that length. The recover does not have a coax output, if it did I would have a easy solution. Is there any solution other than paying directv for another receiver?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

millsjq said:


> it is a 35 foot run so HDMI or component cable would not work for that length.


Why?


----------



## millsjq (Sep 15, 2006)

"spartanstew" said:


> Why?


There is only one hdmi output on the receiver, but I could use component for my living room but I was under the impression that 35 ft was beyond the limit of Hdmi.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I run a 50ft HDMI from my computer to my LR Sony, with no trouble at all.


----------



## millsjq (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks, I will try that. Where did you get the 50 ft cable?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

millsjq said:


> Thanks, I will try that. Where did you get the 50 ft cable?


I found mine on Amazon, but I think a more reliable source would be Monoprice.com


----------



## TheJackal (Sep 24, 2008)

Use monoprice. Also get an hdmi splitter. You can run hdmi to both TVs and use them at the same time (on the same channel). If you are worried about the length (don't be) then you can get some hdmi over cat6 baluns.

cable: 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1025005&p_id=6100&seq=1&format=2

splitter:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=8204&seq=1&format=2


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I am using a Radio Shack RF modulator to feed the component video and audio to coax for my second floor TV. I can use the D* RF remote to change channels. This has worked great for years.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

allenn said:


> I am using a Radio Shack RF modulator to feed the component video and audio to coax for my second floor TV. I can use the D* RF remote to change channels. This has worked great for years.


I suspect you mean composite video (yellow), which is a great solution for SD only. Unfortunately, digital modulators are a bit beyond the consumer price range.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

carl6 said:


> I suspect you mean composite video (yellow), which is a great solution for SD only. Unfortunately, digital modulators are a bit beyond the consumer price range.


I did mean composite, missed typed. I have a Radio Shack RF modulator with composite video and audio inputs, yellow, red, white. Yes, it is SD only, but the TV is SD only. Also, why couldn't you use DirecTV2PC if your PC video graphics card supports HDMI output?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

HDMI cables can be up to 100 feet long if you use the larger guage wire. I tried to run an HDMI cable that was 28 AWG 30 feet and had problems. I currently have a 55 foot 24 AWG cable (a 30 foot and a 25 foot with a connector in the middle) that gives me no problems.

I currently have 2 DirecTV DVRs in a closet feeding three HDTVs. The DVRs HDMI cables run into a Monoprice HDMI Switch which Feeds a Monoprice HDMI splitter (1 in 4 out). My HDMI cables out of the splitter are 55 feet, 50 feet and 30 feet. I use a Radio Shack IR repeater to control everything in the closet.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Is it true that when using an HDMI splitter--at least the ones I've seen on monoprice.com--it will default to the lowest resolution source on both audio and video?

In other words, if you connect 720p and 1080p TVs to the splitter, the splitter sends 720P to both TVs.

And if you connect a stereo TV to one output, does that make it impossible to get 5.1 on the other output?


----------



## woollybully (Apr 13, 2009)

FYI...be careful with the HDMI splitters if you use PPV. I have a monoprice HDMI switch connected to the only DVR I have with PPV active (only I know the passcode). Apparently there is some HDCP negotiations that is not working properly. My workaround is just to buy the PPV with that receiver, then watch on another one. It's not really a huge issue for me (actually, it's kind of a bonus) so I haven't looked for an answer.


----------



## TheJackal (Sep 24, 2008)

jahgreen said:


> Is it true that when using an HDMI splitter--at least the ones I've seen on monoprice.com--it will default to the lowest resolution source on both audio and video?
> 
> In other words, if you connect 720p and 1080p TVs to the splitter, the splitter sends 720P to both TVs.
> 
> And if you connect a stereo TV to one output, does that make it impossible to get 5.1 on the other output?


Not a limitation of monoprice components. This is the rule in general for all switches splitters etc. So please don't label it as a 'monoprice issue'.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

As others have mentioned I bought a 75' HDMI cable and an HDMI Splitter (Powered) from Monoprice.com and it works Great on my 2 HD TVs.

My wife wanted to watch HDTV in the bathroom while she does her makeup thing in the morning so having no place for another DVR I just split the HDMI and ran the HDMI Cable up the wall and over and down the wall in the bathroom and it works like a champ.

Make sure you get the Powered Version of the HDMI Splitter as it is not much more expensive and eliminates a lot of problems.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Richierich said:


> As others have mentioned I bought a 75' HDMI cable and an HDMI Splitter (Powered) from Monoprice.com and it works Great on my 2 HD TVs.
> 
> My wife wanted to watch HDTV in the bathroom while she does her makeup thing in the morning so having no place for another DVR I just split the HDMI and ran the HDMI Cable up the wall and over and down the wall in the bathroom and it works like a champ.
> 
> Make sure you get the Powered Version of the HDMI Splitter as it is not much more expensive and eliminates a lot of problems.


I am also using the monoprice powered hdmi splitter, as well as a 30' hdmi cable to the basement. The HR21-100 is feeding a Samsung 60' LED/LCD 1080p and a 26" Sanyo 720p set. I have had no problems whatsoever. I've never compared resolutions at 1080p, because all the channels are either 1080i or 720p (at least the ones I watch).

I only actively use the splitter when in the basement, so when the basement TV is off, as far as I can tell, the switch seems transparent.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

allenn said:


> I am using a Radio Shack RF modulator to feed the component video and audio to coax for my second floor TV. I can use the D* RF remote to change channels. This has worked great for years.


Unfortunately, this scheme will be crippled once you get the new HD GUI and the SD TV no longer has access to any kind of GUI.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

For those considering long HDMI cables, you might want to consider the <$30 HDMI wall plate extenders as a possibly less expensive and easier to fish alternative.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

harsh said:


> Unfortunately, this scheme will be crippled once you get the new HD GUI and the SD TV no longer has access to any kind of GUI.


I have the GUI firmware and the RFmodulator still works. The only problem is when the HD and SD TV's are both on. You have to set the DVR to 480i or p which means you have to watch HD TV at that resolution.

I have an S-video out on my PC graphics card, so I am going to hook that to my TV and watch via the DirecTV2PC.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

harsh said:


> For those considering long HDMI cables, you might want to consider the <$30 HDMI wall plate extenders as a possibly less expensive and easier to fish alternative.


That's what I use, the monoprice HDMI wall plates with 70' of cat6 cable to connect them.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

jahgreen said:


> Is it true that when using an HDMI splitter--at least the ones I've seen on monoprice.com--it will default to the lowest resolution source on both audio and video?
> 
> In other words, if you connect 720p and 1080p TVs to the splitter, the splitter sends 720P to both TVs.
> 
> And if you connect a stereo TV to one output, does that make it impossible to get 5.1 on the other output?


For the audio, that is correct (and I've heard the same is true for video signals). When I split my hdmi signal, one of my TV's supports stereo audio only, the other passes surround sound thru to my reciever. The splitter down converts the audio for both displays to stereo.

As mentioned this is how the HDMI spec works, it defaults to the lowest common denominator to insure all devices can function.

I would love to be able to find a reasonably priced auto-sensing switch that sends the signal to the display device that is currently turned on. Haven't had any luck finding one yet. There are a boatload of splitters that auto-sense for source devices but none that auto-sense for display devices, at least that I've been able to find.


----------

